

Even With 8.2 Million Uniques, 4chan Is Only Worth $45,000 - Hunchr
http://www.businessinsider.com/even-with-82-million-uniques-4chan-is-only-worth-45000-2010-3

======
hkuo
Same site. Same article. More depth. From one year ago. Must be a slow news
day for the Business Insider.

[http://www.businessinsider.com/can-4chan-turn-300-million-
pa...](http://www.businessinsider.com/can-4chan-turn-300-million-pageviews-
into-a-business-2009-2)

Even has the same picture!

------
_delirium
The headline is a little hyperbolic--- all it says is that he turned down a
$45,000 offer 5 years ago, and hasn't gotten any more unsolicited offers
since. I'm not sure you can extrapolate to concluding that if 4chan was put up
for auction today, it would fetch only $45,000.

~~~
eru
> [...] it would fetch only $45,000.

Or would still be worth so much. (Not that I have any opinion on the value of
4chan.)

